# How about Lamoure Dam



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I would think the river is opening and running can anyone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Headed to LaMoure this weekend with my two kids. Any information from Ludden to LaMoure would greatly be appreciated.

PM if you know anything, thanks!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Can I say SLOWWWWW. Caught a few fish Saturday but was a lot slower than expected.


----------

